# Epson Wf-7710 and Siser Colorprint Easy Problem



## Jegregg99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Hello Everyone,
I just bought an Epson wf-7710 printer after reading recommendations online, and have been trying to print a test design on Siser Colorprint Easy. The ink doesn't appear to be adhering to the vinyl. It beads up and streaks. I am using the printer and ink out of the box with paper setting on premier paper. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 1ArmBandit (Jan 24, 2018)

you need an eco solvent printer


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

Jegregg99 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I just bought an Epson wf-7710 printer after reading recommendations online, and have been trying to print a test design on Siser Colorprint Easy. The ink doesn't appear to be adhering to the vinyl. It beads up and streaks. I am using the printer and ink out of the box with paper setting on premier paper. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


If I am not mistaken, somebody can correct me on this one...
Siser Colorprint Easy is for solvent inks. You don't have it in your printer...

Solvent/Eco-Solvent – Coastal Business Current


----------



## seacookie (Apr 29, 2015)

1ArmBandit said:


> you need an eco solvent printer


Damn, you beat me to it, while I was writing


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

Jegregg99 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I just bought an Epson wf-7710 printer after reading recommendations online, and have been trying to print a test design on Siser Colorprint Easy. The ink doesn't appear to be adhering to the vinyl. It beads up and streaks. I am using the printer and ink out of the box with paper setting on premier paper. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


Your using the wrong ink (and printer).

The material is designed to be heated while the ink is being laied down. Pretty much how most all solvent printable materials are. That is why solvent printers have pre, print, and post heaters in them.

Pigment ink will just puddle up. It will never "absorb" into the material.


----------



## Jegregg99 (Jun 17, 2018)

Thank you all for your reply. I thought i had done my research, but clearly mistaken. Any decent fixes to be able to print htv from this printer? If not ill have to get rid of it. Thanks again.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You could turn it into a sublimation printer. Siser glitter will sublimate. 

But you can then sublimate direct to poly garments, hard items such as cups, bag tags, etc.


----------

